# KarenDreams - posiert mit Früchten am Küchentisch / fruitilicious (80x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (24 Juli 2010)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Karen*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2010)

*war ja klar die Banane muss es sein  :thx: Tobi für das süsse Set*


----------



## neman64 (24 Juli 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (24 Juli 2010)

*für das süße Früchtchen*​


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2010)

besten Dank für Tutti Frutti


----------



## romanderl (27 Juli 2010)

da bekommt man ja richtig lust auf obstsalat


----------



## sorch (6 Aug. 2010)

klasse bilder - vielen dank.
hast du evtl. auch was von Nicci / Nikki Foley - war ebenfalls im cin-cin-ballett, aller-
dings weiß ich nicht mehr die frucht ( war meist rot gekleidet, von daher evtl. die
erdbeere ) ?


----------



## supertoudy (6 Aug. 2010)

Danke


----------



## klofl (8 Aug. 2010)

Wieder mal ein super post! :thx:


----------

